# CadSoft Eagle v7 - port runs but no keyboard input



## ovirt (Mar 11, 2016)

I thought I'd try my hand at modifying cad/linux-eagle5 for the latest eagle v7.

Aside from a couple of symlinks under /compat/linux for older library versions the eagle binary wants (1.0.0) for libssl and libcrypto, it just needed a few additional linux- libs and it seems to be running happily. - except that it won't accept any keyboard input. Mouse input seems to be fine. This is on 10.2-RELEASE amd64.

As soon as it is launched from an xterm(1) it emits a continuous stream of the following message:


```
[...]
select: Function not implemented
select: Function not implemented
select: Function not implemented
[...]
```


Anyone have any ideas of what could be amiss/things to try etc?

It would be useful to get this working particularly to accommodate the later versions (6/7) of the eagle parts libraries that are becoming more common.


----------



## tingo (Mar 12, 2016)

It could be that FreeBSD's select(2) differs from the one used in Linux. But you will have to look into the source code; this is just speculation at this point.


----------



## ovirt (Mar 13, 2016)

tingo said:


> It could be that FreeBSD's select(2) differs from the one used in Linux. But you will have to look into the source code; this is just speculation at this point.



Unfortunately this is a binary distribution so there is no source code to look into.

However a quick run under truss shows that the errors are generated by this syscall:

`linux_pselect6(0x7,0x9add860,0x9adda6c,0x9addc78,0xffffc094,0x6) ERR#78 'Function not implemented'`

And https://wiki.freebsd.org/linux-kernel says under "Missing stuff/Syscalls":

pselect6 not started


----------



## ovirt (Mar 15, 2016)

ovirt said:


> pselect6 not started



Contrary to the wiki, it seems pselect6 has been added in 10.3. In a trial run with 10.3-RC2 I was able to run Eagle v7 and keyboard input was working. Huzzah!


----------



## ovirt (Mar 19, 2016)

For the record; it may not have been an issue with the pselect6 at all (or only). It turns out that it needs to have QT_XKB_CONFIG_ROOT set. This has been cropping up as an issue in the Linux realm for QT apps.

So in fact it might also run on pre-10.3 systems, too, albeit with that stream of select errors issuing forth. Unfortunately I didn't get to test on 10.2 before I updated my system to 10.3-RC2.


----------

